# Minikin V3



## Speedy_11 (21/5/19)

Hi Guys,

What's your thoughts on the new Minikin V3 ???


----------



## Speedy_11 (21/5/19)

Do not like his reviews but here you go :


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/5/19)

@Tayden Pillay

Reactions: Like 1


----------

